# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  iMac

## m0bius

Μόλις παρήγγειλα ένα iMac 1,8 G5. Άντε να δούμε τι θα δούμε.  ::

----------


## Somnius

> Μόλις παρήγγειλα ένα iMac 1,8 G5. Άντε να δούμε τι θα δούμε.


Να μας πεις τη γνώμη σου μόλις σου έρθει.. θέλω να δω αυτή την πρώτη έκφραση στο πρόσωπό σου..!!!

----------


## ice

Εχμ εγω πηρα για την δουλεια ενα Διπλο G5 1,8 με 20'' APPLE Monitor και εχω μεινει αφωνος .

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ !!!!!

Δεν μιλαω για την οθονη . Μολις καταφερω να μαζεψω λεφτα θα την παρω να την βαλω και στο pc μου .

----------


## nkladakis

> ....Δεν μιλαω για την οθονη . Μολις καταφερω να μαζεψω λεφτα θα την παρω να την βαλω και στο pc μου .


  ::  η Οθοναρα με το παλιοPC  ::  
Τα μεταξωτά βρακιά...

----------


## m0bius

Φαντάζομαι ότι θα αργήσει να έρθει μιας και είναι Πρωτοχρονία...Αναμένουμε πάντως  ::  Ελπίζω να μην κάνω και εγώ μετά σαν το video του souidou  ::

----------


## m0bius

Τελικά το iMac ήρθε 2 μέρες πριν φύγω για Αγγλία πάλι οπότε δεν πολυπρόλαβα να παίξω αλλά είναι εντυπωσιακό το διαολεμένο  ::

----------


## bchris

Ευγε!

Δεν θα το μετανοιώσεις.

----------

